# Anyone installed horns in a 5 gen Accord??



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Looking for install pics of horn install in. 94-97 Accord any help would be appreciated


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

autosound and security november 1999 issue has a feature on fred lynch's old honda accord right before he joined image dynamics.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

You know where I can get a hold of that article??


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

It's a Honda ! The seats in Hondas are very close to the ground making the bottom of the dash not very far down, thus making a awesome car for horns. If you had a Lexus gx470 or some big upright sub I would suggest diffrent, but for reals a Honda , one of the best cars IMO for a horn install.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

sqguy said:


> You know where I can get a hold of that article??


 trying to track it down as we speak. if i find sonething, i'll let you know


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

SteveH! said:


> trying to track it down as we speak. if i find sonething, i'll let you know


^ he will find one watch , he's been posting some long long lost and almost forgotten awesome installs lately . Been very kind to us


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

That car is an easy one for horns stick or auto trans.


----------

